# Sticky  Ball Forum - Topper Fine Jewelers



## robattopper

As many of you know, Ball has moved its official forum to Timezone.com. Over the last several years the Ball Forum on Watchuseek has turned into one of the best forums on the web, and has a very unique culture with a great flow of information. We have decided to sponsor this forum, so that this board can continue without interruption and want to keep the threads streaming about the watches. Although there will be some changes due to the fact that a dealer and not the brand is the official sponsor of this forum, it will continue under the same rules as when this was an official forum, and will continue with the current moderator. We hope that all the private collectors and enthusiasts remain active, and we will do our best to help make this forum as interesting as possible. Michael (Samanator) and I have many great ideas about ways to improve the forum. Over the next few days he will describe some of our immediate plans in greater detail, and we have some other longer term visually challenging projects that we hope you will find innovative that are in the beginning stages. 

We hope the best is yet to come. 

 Rob & Russ Caplan.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Dear all,

Watchuseek is proud and happy to announce the new and official status of the Ball Forum. As some of you may already know, Topper Fine Jewelers are a well known family owned store that is in it's third generation and has a visually informative and innovative website especially for Ball watches.

Topper Fine Jewelers is a very large stocking dealer, enjoys doing detailed posts of new models. They've made a commitment to do lots of interesting posts, model comparisons, new features, etc, and that while Topper sponsors other forums, and do occasional posts, this is the forum they will pour their heart into. 

Please welcome Topper Fine Jewelers and we hope you will enjoy the "Ball Forum - Topper Fine Jewelers".


----------



## jpt111

robattopper said:


> As many of you know, Ball has moved its official forum to Timezone.com. Over the last several years the Ball Forum on Watchuseek has turned into one of the best forums on the web, and has a very unique culture with a great flow of information. We have decided to sponsor this forum, so that this board can continue without interruption and want to keep the threads streaming about the watches. Although there will be some changes due to the fact that a dealer and not the brand is the official sponsor of this forum, it will continue under the same rules as when this was an official forum, and will continue with the current moderator. We hope that all the private collectors and enthusiasts remain active, and we will do our best to help make this forum as interesting as possible. Michael (Samanator) and I have many great ideas about ways to improve the forum. Over the next few days he will describe some of our immediate plans in greater detail, and we have some other longer term visually challenging projects that we hope you will find innovative that are in the beginning stages.
> 
> We hope the best is yet to come.
> 
> Rob & Russ Caplan.


As one of your customers (have purchased 2 from them) let me be the first to welcome you and be the first to recommend you as one tremendous store & person to do business with.


----------



## samanator

So it has been quite a busy December and I'm glad this has been announced. It is great to have the support of Topper Fine Jewelers for the Ball forum. 

 As a preview of some of the coming enhancements I'll point you to the photo album. There are now new threads for each current model. Each begins with the published specifications. I encourage everyone to post their pictures there. In addition we will have the professional photos from Topper. We will have break out threads for Lume shots, aftermarket straps and more

 We will have forum exclusive materials like Rob is working on an un-official Lume guide for tritium content of Ball watches. Comparison photo reviews for some of the lesser know models. We'll do polls for reviews and your input. Some of these we are looking at would be a Dual Time model comparison, comparison of the various Arabic and Ohio models and others. We will be increasing review content. Please understand that while we are not the official Ball forum we still will work to get technical questions answered.
 

 With the new name will come a new look. I will start a poll that we will run for two weeks to to determine the new wall paper watch.


 These are just a few of the coming things we have planned. Visit and post often and welcome to the Topper Fine Jewelers Ball Watch Forum!


----------



## dosei

Thanks Rob, WUS, and Michael! I will definitely continue to support this awesome forum!


----------



## watchhound

Welcome, Rob. Am enjoying the Spacemaster!


----------



## ChuckMiller

Congrats to everyone involved. I'm happy to see this forum survive.


----------



## photog-shooter

Congratulations to all on the newly, updated Ball Forum. I find myself turning to this forum first for my info on Ball watches, etc. I'm glad to see Topper Fine Jewelers is stepping up and offering to sponsor this Forum.

As my tag states, this is a "new beginning."

 Congrats to Ernie, Michael & Rob on the Forum and for your great work.

Clayton


----------



## Timewaster

Looking forward to the changes! 

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## scottw44

Welcome Rob, not just a good AD but a good guy!!!


----------



## Mike69

From the other side of the world....Welcome Rob!!

Looking forward to a new year with an all new Ball Forum. 
Congratulations and my best wishes for yourself, Michael, WUS and of course all of the fine members of this forum.:-!


----------



## roberev

Congrats Rob! I hope that your business continues to flourish.

Rob


----------



## waterbrook

Rob, Michael, Ernie... a very positive step forward! I look forward to what is to come.

Rob... we've not met, but thank you for stepping forward to sponsor this forum. It has always meant a lot to me.

Mitch


----------



## Time2watch

Congratulations to everyone involved.

I for one will continue to participate.


----------



## nimbushopper

Congratulations Rob, and everyone else involved. I too look foward to the new changes with avidity!


----------



## Crusher

Glad to see the Ball forum back on top where it belongs


----------



## ecunited

Sounds like an excellent partnership!


----------



## eltejano

nice! 
great people to have as sponsors


----------



## RICH61703

i am glad topper jewelers will be sponsoring they are a great jewelry store



robattopper said:


> As many of you know, Ball has moved its official forum to Timezone.com. Over the last several years the Ball Forum on Watchuseek has turned into one of the best forums on the web, and has a very unique culture with a great flow of information. We have decided to sponsor this forum, so that this board can continue without interruption and want to keep the threads streaming about the watches. Although there will be some changes due to the fact that a dealer and not the brand is the official sponsor of this forum, it will continue under the same rules as when this was an official forum, and will continue with the current moderator. We hope that all the private collectors and enthusiasts remain active, and we will do our best to help make this forum as interesting as possible. Michael (Samanator) and I have many great ideas about ways to improve the forum. Over the next few days he will describe some of our immediate plans in greater detail, and we have some other longer term visually challenging projects that we hope you will find innovative that are in the beginning stages.
> 
> We hope the best is yet to come.
> 
> Rob & Russ Caplan.


----------



## kicksz28

Glad to see this happen


----------



## 2manywatchez

This is a great development. I'm glad this forum will proceed, and with the input and sponsorship of such a fine retailer! I'll certainly be in regularly to see what's new. Thanks. :-!


----------



## ppatel19

Also, as one of your customers (have purchased 3 from them) let me welcome you. - Paresh


----------



## sukispop

Wow, I take a break from the forums, and a big change like this takes place! :-d

I'm delighted to see Topper Fine Jewelers as this forum's sponsor! I've had the good pleasure of meeting and talking with Rob, and the even greater pleasure of buying Ball watches from him! :-!

Congratulations, Rob, Topper Fine Jewelers, Ernie, and WUS, for this great new development! |>|>


----------



## waterbrook

sukispop said:


> Wow, I take a break from the forums, and a big change like this takes place! :-d
> 
> I'm delighted to see Topper Fine Jewelers as this forum's sponsor! I've had the good pleasure of meeting and talking with Rob, and the even greater pleasure of buying Ball watches from him! :-!
> 
> Congratulations, Rob, Topper Fine Jewelers, Ernie, and WUS, for this great new development! |>|>


You know what they say... You snooze, you lose! ;-) Welcome back Geoff. Good things are happening.

Mitch


----------



## sukispop

Thanks, Mitch! And, you're so right! :-d



waterbrook said:


> You know what they say... You snooze, you lose! ;-) Welcome back Geoff. Good things are happening.
> 
> Mitch


----------

